# Shipping to UAE



## dnjsmom88 (Apr 5, 2015)

I will be relocating to Al Ain in August and want to have some personal items shipped from Boston or NYC. No furniture or anything big...probably less than 100-150 cu feet...I'm thinking 10 of the plastic tubs that are about 2'x18"x18". 

Preferred companies? What should I expect to pay? 

Thanks!


----------



## itsmejake (Mar 8, 2015)

Try Allied Pickfords, I will be using them in the summer to move.


----------

